# LPE Cam before SLP LT headers?



## 05topekaGTO (Apr 19, 2010)

I was wondering if I could put a Lingenfelter GT2-3 cam in my 05 LS2 before I put SLP LT headers with HF cats. Everyone says the car breathing is key and I agree but for $1300 for headers against $800 for a cam and required parts, I want to do the cheaper one first. Right now the only thing I have on it is a Vararam OTRCAI. Need advice please!! Thanks.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't get the GT2-3 cam for an LS2 because it isn't much more then stock. It is great for us LS1 guys though.

Also, if your not going with budget headers I would look into Kooks or SW before I touched SLP(fake long tubes that are only mid lenth).


----------



## 05topekaGTO (Apr 19, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> I wouldn't get the GT2-3 cam for an LS2 because it isn't much more then stock. It is great for us LS1 guys though.
> 
> Also, if your not going with budget headers I would look into Kooks or SW before I touched SLP(fake long tubes that are only mid lenth).


I want to retain my daily driveablility but still have more than stock power from a cam. What kind of cam do you recomend?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Go with a bigger cam than the GT2-3 cam. As long as you keep the LSA above 116 a tighter 114 could be fine too and duration around 220-230's you should be fine. With a wide LSA cam you won't make as much peak power as a tighter LSA but you'll have a much wider powerband, witch is best for the streets.

A good shop or a good cam grinder could help you out. Do a search, some have posted some good people on here.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

i just wondered if you were gonna put the cam in yourself because if you have someone else do it its gonna cost more than headers.. also i have seen a few engine builds on the net that put a cam in only and gained 90 hp with only a mild cam that still maintains good drivability. specs around 224 230 590


----------

